# 1:24 or 1:25



## Lou3

I want to start building model cars again and want to stay with one scale. I like the 1:24 ~1:25 size range. My interests include Italian exotics, American muscle and oldies, German driving machines, and 70's-80's Japanese cars (Datsun, MR2, etc). I prefer high quality kits. I get the impression that 1:24 offers more of what I want, but thought I'd ask. Is the scale of these models sufficiently accurate that 1:24 and 1:25 wouln't be interchangeable?


----------



## scotpens

For display purposes, 1/24th and 1/25th scale are close enough for horseshoes, as they say. The difference in size is about 4 percent. You won't be able to swap engine or chassis parts between the two scales, though -- one won't fit with the other.


----------



## Lou3

Thanks, scotpens.


----------



## superduty455

Sounds like you pretty much know what you like and are going to build and for the most part that appears to be in 1/24 scale.

I'm not a scale bigot as I build what I like no matter the scale, but like you my tendencies lean towards exotics from Fujimi, Tamiya, Aoshima and Revell of Germany, all of which are 1/24. 

Chris


----------



## Lou3

Thanks, Chris. The bit of looking around I've done gave me the same idea about 1:24 being the scale for me.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hello!

I've built both scales and it really depends on the manufacturer and the model kit subject. 

A lot of the domestic model car manufacturers used 1:25th scale, with the exception being Monogram (Which is now part of Revell). 

You won't notice much of a difference in scale until you place a 1:24th scale kit beside a 1:25th. The 1:24th will be slightly larger. You can interchange parts between the two scales, but you might notice on certain kits that things like 1:24th wheels may not fit into 1:25th wheel wells or that engine manifolds between the two scales might not interchange. 

However, if you want to have a "Series" of cars, you might have some that are only avalible in 1:25th OR 1:24th, but it's rare to find two of the same subject in the same scale. 

I have started a series of Chevrolet Corvettes that span the 50 years of Corvette, from 1953-2003. I tried to stick with 1:25th scale, but certian years are only avalible in 1:24th, like the Monogram 1965 Corvette, 1968-1969 and 1978 Corvette. Instead of skipping those years, I have included them, despite the scale, just so I could complete the collection. I have 19 so far, all painted Pollo White with a Red Interior, just like it was in 1953.


----------



## irishtrek

I've never swapped parts between the 2 scales but since they are so close my guess is it would depend on what parts you want to swap. and do not forget before you glue always, ALWAYS TEST fit BEFORE you glue!! Either that or use white glue that can be removed easily with water.:tongue:


----------



## scotpens

The difference in scales can actually work to your advantage if you're into customizing and kitbashing. For example, a 1955-56 Chevy Nomad wagon roof in 1/25 scale makes a nice fit with Monogram's 1/24 1958 T-bird body. 



MadCap Romanian said:


> . . . I have 19 so far, all painted Pollo White with a Red Interior, just like it was in 1953.


The color was Polo White, like the sport. _Pollo_ is Spanish for chicken.


----------



## darkwanderer

Quote


scotpens said:


> The color was Polo White, like the sport. _Pollo_ is Spanish for chicken.


I thought that pollo white was available as an option on the Pontiac Thunderchicken.:freak:


----------



## superduty455

Polar White, Cameo White and White were the only whites offered on the Trans Am.
Chris


----------



## Chuck

MadCap Romanian said:


> I have 19 so far, all painted Pollo White with a Red Interior, just like it was in 1953.


Pictures?


----------



## Ian Anderson

*1/24 and 1/25 scale*

Well One good thing about this scale is FINDING USED PARTS EASILY, and that's a huge help at any point of building OLD or NEW kits in this scale and a good reason for sticking to this scale as well.
I enjoy this scale my self, even in larger kits like semi Truck kits as well as others. Not that its the only scale I do. :freak:


----------



## Pete McKay

My current project is a 1/24th scale Lindberg Dodge Charger Super Bee (excellent kit BTW), this after just finishing the Revell '32 5-window coupe. Sitting the body next to the 5-window makes for a huge difference, the whole of the hot rod fits inside the trunk and passenger area of the Charger. I also have a nearly completed Lindberg '53 Ford Victoria in 1/25th scale, and again the Charger is just so much larger the difference in scale, even at 4%, is obvious. I don't do many in this scale simply because my preference is 1/25th, but I do love the detail that some companies throw into their larger scale cousins. 

A lot of accessories like Fujimi's drivers, garage and tools, and other model accessories are usually done in 1/24th scale. I like the stuff at Rocketfin (http://www.rocketfin.com/diorama_models.cfm) but I have to deal with the difference in scale in those diorama's, and in contests the judges are pretty picky about the difference.


----------



## erikd

One thing I've noticed with scale is that it can vary with manufacturer as well. I recently picked-up the Fuijimi mechanics and driver bonus set, and there is a significant difference between the mechanics and the drivers. To the point of not using them together in the same build or dio. I think as much as everyone tries, there will always be some discrepancies with-in the scales. I've always had the view if they look good together and fit well use them.
Erik


----------



## Ian Anderson

check this one out, its a AMT 1995 FORD f-150 XLT 1/25 scale A WORK IN PREGRESS, but was pretty simple at the start. It seems to be coming along well, will use all the parts it came with nothing custom but the paint and pin striping, Maybe the engine but it does seem Larger then others of its scale Not sure if that AMT of just the truck being larger. What do you think ?


----------

